# Tgb and everyone involved in blacklion formeron



## littlekev (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a big thanks, First TGB got me my package faster than anyone ever, unbelievable! Ive read the post, and had a little skepticism, but i must say people are not lying Blacklion Formeron is awesome! Props to all involved in this awesome compound!


----------



## G3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bro, can you tell me what the recommended dose is and how long the bottle would last?


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 21, 2012)

yea why so awesomeness?


----------



## littlekev (Feb 21, 2012)

G3 said:


> Bro, can you tell me what the recommended dose is and how long the bottle would last?



Sure, recommended dose is 1-2 pumps ed, or less if desired. at 2 pumps a day it will last for 2 months. So two months of an anabolic/ Ai for 44$.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> yea why so awesomeness?



Because i have battled with bunk Ai's for a long time, trying diff companys to find a legit source, im done with the bunk bullshit! This Ai is awesome, dropping water, My nips stay tight, and my sex drive has returned, its g2g! Will get estro bloods done in a few weeks to show!


----------



## acemon (Feb 21, 2012)

How does this stuff stack up against forma stanzolol? It's the same compound different reseller...am I right?


----------



## littlekev (Feb 21, 2012)

Im not a rep and have no affiliation with blacklion Research, im just a happy customer!


----------



## littlekev (Feb 21, 2012)

acemon said:


> How does this stuff stack up against forma stanzolol? It's the same compound different reseller...am I right?



Im not sure, would have to look it up, but i know its same as cel's formestane, but with a better delivery Imo. I think its stronger.


----------



## scharfy (Feb 21, 2012)

I ordered 2 bottles from TGB, havent received yet but will be using as the primary/only AI in my next cycle.

Love the transdermal aspect, seems like it improves bio-availability(which stretches your $$$), and has all the goodness of a suicidal AI..  

Not gonna lie, pretty excited about this shit.

Well SHALL SEE...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

acemon said:


> How does this stuff stack up against forma stanzolol? It's the same compound different reseller...am I right?



Totally different. That's like apples to oranges


----------



## oufinny (Feb 22, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Totally different. That's like apples to oranges



I have use Forma and it is not the same; frankly you need 20 pumps to get a reasonable dose so it won't last long.  Also, the carrier I don't feel is all that great.


----------



## brundel (Feb 22, 2012)

Both cel and formastanza list formestane as the primary active ingredient, however,.....
Neither of them did their homework unfortunately for them.
Formestane is not even soluble in 100% alcohol. Its ever so slightly soluble but only a few % which is terrible. It takes certain components to get more of it in solution.
Even in ours youll see it looks like a suspension....the key is to get enough of it into solution to make for a 40-50% absorption.

I have use CEL form.....may as well throw it out.
I have not used formastanza but I have seen the transdermal carrier and although it appears better than the former its till missing something. In addition you need like 20 pumps to 40 pumps per day.....seriously...whos gonna want to bathe in the stuff.

Ours is better than previous versions.

I have been a huge fan of formestane for years but to be honest its pretty irritating to inject...like test suspension almost. So yea its AMAZING when injected but the shits irritating.

I started playing around with different transdermal applications a few years ago and this is like the 10th incarnation. it works very well as is evident by talking to our customers.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 22, 2012)

I love when people make smart progress like what you did on Formeron.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 22, 2012)

Have some on the way.  Can't wait to try it during my next pct.


----------



## scharfy (Feb 22, 2012)

Ordered..


----------



## norcalmuscle (Feb 22, 2012)

Been using 3 Weeks now, love it!


----------



## brundel (Feb 22, 2012)

Formestane is a very effective AI. It was at one time used as much or more than aromasin. It was eventually overtaken by aromasin because people would rather eat a pill than inject something and because aromasin is not anabolic which bodes well for the primarily female breast cancer patients.

Notice Formestane is mentioned several times before Aromasin in the sentences where they are both mentioned.

Pharmacological profiles of exemestane and formestane, steroidal aromatase inhibitors used for treatment of postmenopausal breast cancer.
Lønning PE.
Source

Haukeland University Hospital, Bergen, Norway.
Abstract

Steroidal aromatase inhibitors like formestane and exemestane are useful drugs for endocrine treatment of postmenopausal breast cancer. In addition, these drugs should be considered valuable probes to explore the biology of breast cancer with particular emphasis on possible relations between the degree of estrogen suppression and clinical efficacy and the possible role of intratumor estrogen synthesis. The fact that steroidal and non-steroidal aromatase inhibitors bind to different parts of the aromatase enzyme suggests these drugs may act in concert aggravating plasma estrogen suppression. Thus, use of a steroidal and a non-steroidal aromatase inhibitors in concert may be one way to improve breast cancer treatment and may also provide important information to a better understanding of the dose-response relationship between estrogen suppression and clinical effects. Further, the finding that patients progressing on non-steroidal aromatase inhibitors may respond to formestane as well as exemestane suggests these drugs may have differential effects, probably on the aromatization in the tumor tissue. Further studies are warranted to explore the influence of steroidal and non-steroidal aromatase inhibitors on intratumor aromatase activity and intratumor estrogen concentrations and to correlate these findings to intratumor drug concentrations. The findings that steroidal aromatase inhibitors may have clinical effects in patients progressing on treatment with the non-steroidal aromatase inhibitor aminoglutethimide is challenging, and suggest further studies to evaluate possible benefits of using different novel aromatase inhibitors in concert or sequence.

PMID:
    9797017
    [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 23, 2012)

well i have used both and i have no dog in the fight for eithier i liked formastanzol a lot and hell no you dont need 20 pumps bs.formeron is stronger for sure but for  some reasone formastanzol worked as a sex stmi for me i could rub a pump or 2 about hour and be porn star weird formeron not so much.formastanzol was the best i have ever used until formeron which is stronger you need less of it.i would and will be buying both again formeron and  formastanzol.and i loved tgb they where top shelf.by the way i am using formeron as my only ai at 1 pump 2 or 3 times a week.the formastanzol i used 2 or 3 pumps a day.just my 2 cents


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anyone gotten blood work on this product? Specifically Estradiol? 

I had a member PM me and he said Blacklion Formeron had zero effect on lowering his E2 so he switched to Adex.

I would love to see independent labs to verify.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Has anyone gotten blood work on this product? Specifically Estradiol?
> 
> I had a member PM me and he said Blacklion Formeron had zero effect on lowering his E2 so he switched to Adex.
> 
> I would love to see independent labs to verify.



You and your lab work with scientific studies.   Isn't broscience good enough for you?


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Has anyone gotten blood work on this product? Specifically Estradiol?
> 
> I had a member PM me and he said Blacklion Formeron had zero effect on lowering his E2 so he switched to Adex.
> 
> I would love to see independent labs to verify.



IM talking to the same guy and I totally believe him. No reason to lie about it and he seems sincere.

When a medication is tested initially.....100% of people do not have to respond favorably for the medication to be cleared for human use. ALmost NO medication has 100% of people responding. ALmost none. Formestane is no different. There are tests where only 90% of the cancer patients responded favorably. So....there is a portion who did not. Same with almost every med on earth. 80-90% respond...nobody dies....FDA clears it.

For the vast majority, response will be favorable and drastic. The huge number of people who have posted and commented regarding their own favorable response are not paid to do so.

I have had myself tested using it.
I have seen id drop my training partner down to 5.

Will this happen to everyone? Apparently not. But for the vast majority it will. Considering there is one person out of the 1000 bottles sold who did not respond I think its safe to say most will respond.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Has anyone gotten blood work on this product? Specifically Estradiol?
> 
> I had a member PM me and he said Blacklion Formeron had zero effect on lowering his E2 so he switched to Adex.
> 
> I would love to see independent labs to verify.



I have also offered to send you personally some to test ...weeks ago...but thus far you have failed to give me an address so...this isnt super cool.

Here is a post quote from another member 
"As promised, I got my labs back about an hour ago, running 900mg test e, 600mg NPP and SDMZ and my e2 was 26 using one pump of Formeron eod. Pretty damn impressive in my book! "

So....


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

IF you like I can post page after page after page of clinical research showing people responding. This isnt a new compound. Its also not really even questionable as to if it works or not. Sucks the guy doesnt respond. But its one guy.
I offered to send him anything he likes Black Lion carries to replace the Form. Again I believe him and I dont want anyone unhappy. But to use this as a gauge of any type isnt reasonable because he is an anomaly.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> IF you like I can post page after page after page of clinical research showing people responding. This isnt a new compound. Its also not really even questionable as to if it works or not. Sucks the guy doesnt respond. But its one guy.
> I offered to send him anything he likes Black Lion carries to replace the Form. Again I believe him and I dont want anyone unhappy. But to use this as a gauge of any type isnt reasonable because he is an anomaly.


Do you have any studies on trans-dermal formestane lowering Estradiol? I'm having trouble finding supportive data on a trans-dermal. Looks like the injectable preparation is solid but not sure we should use the injectable data to prove the trans-dermal. 

I'm not knocking your products but rather looking at them objectively like any other product.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

UNfortunately there were never any studies done using it as a transdermal.
There were a bunch using injections and even a few successful trials using oral preparations. Its not hard to imagine it will also work well as a transdermal.
Many drugs work well as transdermals including test and many PH's/ds.
Transdermal delivery is very good and as far as the dose is concerned the Formeron is dosed high enough to account for loss.

Initially I was hesitant. I made this product not for retail sales but for myself. I have been perfecting it for years. The first incarnation was almost 90% alcohol. It worked great but man....it dried the skin out.
It took a long time to find the right ratio of inactive ingredients.
It has to be partially solute but still in gel form which is harder than it sounds considering the solubility of formestane.

I found a sweet spot. I can show you my bloodwork where my test was 1400+ and estro was low.
In addition.....Around here, where I live, there are alot of bodybuilders. There are a bunch using Formeron as their AI even for competitions.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 26, 2012)

Heavy,

The post above that brundel quoted about labs is mine, only using Formeron as my sole AI. My e2 using some bunk aromasin at last check was in the 150's, it was 26 after using Formeron. I actually had to cut the dose from 1 pump daily to 1 pump eod as my elbows started to ache, a known sign to me that my e2 is too low. You know me, I am not gonna bullshit anyone, if Formeron was shit, that is what I was gonna say. But in my book, it is good to go. Take the free bottle try it yourself and I think you'll find the same as I did, it just works.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> The post above that brundel quoted about labs is mine, only using Formeron as my sole AI. My e2 using some bunk aromasin at last check was in the 150's, it was 26 after using Formeron. I actually had to cut the dose from 1 pump daily to 1 pump eod as my elbows started to ache, a known sign to me that my e2 is too low. You know me, I am not gonna bullshit anyone, if Formeron was shit, that is what I was gonna say. But in my book, it is good to go. Take the free bottle try it yourself and I think you'll find the same as I did, it just works.



Right on,

When were your labs in relation to the Formeron administration?

How did you apply the product exactly?

Thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> UNfortunately there were never any studies done using it as a transdermal.
> There were a bunch using injections and even a few successful trials using oral preparations. Its not hard to imagine it will also work well as a transdermal.
> Many drugs work well as transdermals including test and many PH's/ds.
> Transdermal delivery is very good and as far as the dose is concerned the Formeron is dosed high enough to account for loss.
> ...


Yup, I know they can be successfully made. I have seen trans-dermal AI's for years. Sounds good.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Right on,
> 
> When were your labs in relation to the Formeron administration?
> 
> ...



My labs were taken last Thursday at 7am, I apply Formeron on Mon-Wed-Fri in the morning. It had been approximately 24 hours since last administered when I tested.  I put 1 pump on the inside of my left forearm and rub it in with my right forearm. It takes 10-12 seconds to apply before it is absorbed.

I do make sure not to hold my daughter for 30-45 minutes after application so it does not rub off on her. Don't know if that is needed, but I just play it safe.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

Yah its probably best to not hold her for a bit.
Dont want any type of hormone manipulation for her.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yah its probably best to not hold her for a bit.
> Dont want any type of hormone manipulation for her.



That is my thought exactly. I'd rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

The other thing.
If I thought it didnt work super well....above average.
I would have never sold it to people.
I have been using this stuff for years. Only this specific AI. I have been running no less than 200 cyp eod for like a year and a half straight. Usually more because I often have 250 test and I rarely stop at the 1ml point.
Im pretty dry.

The point really is I dont want to put anything out to the public that I dont believe in 100%.
If it could be improved on....I would do it today right now.
Its been working better than I could have even imagined.
Everyone....except the one guy is having better than expected results.
Many guys even have to lower dose to eod administration.


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2012)

This is a study regarding AROMASIN. This is not Formeron but I am using it as an example. Most intelligent bodybuilders will agree that aromasin works.
IN this study more than half of the study patients did NOT respond at all to treatment with aromasin. The point is sometimes...people dont respond.

Predictors of response to exemestane as primary endocrine therapy in estrogen receptor-positive breast cancer.
Yamashita H, Takahashi S, Ito Y, Yamashita T, Ando Y, Toyama T, Sugiura H, Yoshimoto N, Kobayashi S, Fujii Y, Iwase H.
Source

Oncology, Immunology, and Surgery, Nagoya City University Graduate School of Medical Sciences, Nagoya, Japan. hirokoy@med.nagoya-cu.ac.jp
Abstract

Endocrine therapy is the most important treatment of choice for estrogen receptor (ER)-positive breast cancer. Potential mechanisms for resistance to endocrine therapy involve ER-coregulatory proteins and cross-talk between ER and other growth factor-signaling networks. However, the factors and pathways responsible for endocrine therapy resistance, particularly resistance to aromatase inhibitors, have not been clearly established. Sixteen postmenopausal patients with ERalpha-positive primary breast cancer were treated daily with 25 mg of exemestane (an aromatase inhibitor) for 6 months. Expressions of ERalpha, ERbeta, progesterone receptor (PgR), androgen receptor (AR), amplified in breast cancer 1 (AIB1), aromatase, epidermal growth factor receptor, human epidermal growth factor receptor type 2, Ki67, cyclin D1, p53, Bcl2, signal transducer and activator of transcription 5 (Stat5), and insulin-like growth factor binding protein 5 (IGFBP5), and phosphorylations of ERalpha serine (Ser) 118, ERalpha Ser167, Akt Ser473, and p44/42 MAPK threonine (Thr) 202/tyrosine (Tyr) 204, were examined by immunohistochemistry on pretreatment tumor biopsies and post-treatment surgical specimens. *Analyses were made to test for correlations with response to exemestane.* *Of the 16 patients, seven responded and nine retained stable disease*. High-level expression of AIB1 and phosphorylation of Akt Ser473 were significantly associated with a better response to exemestane, suggesting that these factors could be considered as predictors of exemestane response. Expressions of ERalpha, ERbeta, PgR, aromatase, Ki67, cyclin D1, and p53, and phosphorylations of ERalpha Ser118, ERalpha Ser167, and p44/42 MAPK Thr202/Tyr204, were decreased, whereas expressions of Stat5 and IGFBP5 were increased in post-treatment specimens compared to the values in pretreatment biopsies. Thus, the analysis of factors involved in the estrogen-dependent growth-signaling pathways may be useful in identifying patients responsive to exemestane.


----------

